# SINGING WITH BRONCITIOUS WOOT



## SNiPerWolF (Aug 13, 2009)

-delete-


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know the song, but it sounds like you're straining very hard to hit the higher notes.  Some are forced and are even sounding like "hail marys" at the 2 minute mark.  It's probably best to rest up^_^


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually, considering you have bronchitis it doesn't sound bad...but you can tell it gets harder as the video moves along.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

Had that song stuck in my head for ages, but you can tell you're stressing on the higher notes and that's not healthy.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Aug 13, 2009)

lol its sounds like im straining beacuse my throat is messed up xD


----------

